# Lake Loramie bait shops



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

What bait shops are located around Lake Loramie? I looked online and found Spillway Bait & Tackle but the place doesn't open until 8am. There appears to be a bait shack at Morrie's Restaurant but I don't know what its hours are. Anyone have personal knowledge of either of these places or any others? I'd like to pick up some bass minnows by 6-7am.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i think you can dock across from spillway shop and walk to bait shop once you are on the lake. Only been to Morries once dont remember if they have live bait. Its the little building to the right side of restaurant.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Bohanan66 said:


> What bait shops are located around Lake Loramie? I looked online and found Spillway Bait & Tackle but the place doesn't open until 8am. There appears to be a bait shack at Morrie's Restaurant but I don't know what its hours are. Anyone have personal knowledge of either of these places or any others? I'd like to pick up some bass minnows by 6-7am.


I don't know what direction you are coming from, but there is a gas station that sells minnows on 235 just north of Kiser lake that opens at 6. I've bought minnows at a bait store at Loramie across from Earl's Island, I don't recall the name of the bait store and can't guarantee it is open at 6.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

The shop across from Earls is spillway bait and tackle. Morries is for sale and I am not sure the little bait place there is even open anymore.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. It's hard to believe that there aren't more bait shops near Loramie, especially since many of us are from the Dayton area and passing Loramie on our way to Grand Lake. I haven't checked out Spillway yet but most of us want to be on the water before 8am when that place opens. I plan to check both Spillway and Morrie's on Wednesday and will post a report.


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Meyers garage in Newport Oh.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

forgot about them rt47/66


Big JD said:


> Meyers garage in Newport Oh.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

ruffhunter said:


> forgot about them rt47/66


Is there a sign? I drive past that intersection often and never saw a sign for bait


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just checked Meyer's Garage website but it didn't mention bait


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

The gas station on the corner, yeah they have minnies, wax and worms. got some last year. i usually come through the country from the south of loramie so its out of my way a little



Bohanan66 said:


> Is there a sign? I drive past that intersection often and never saw a sign for bait


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

How was the fishing?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd like to put in a word in for Mike & Debbie Campbell @ Spillway Bait & Tackle. Mike makes some top notch crappie jigs with very good quality sickle hooks. He also has Joshy's this year for for the saugeye (& crappie) anglers. His inventory can get depleted over the weekends due to the large amount of customers that frequent his little shop. It's where I prefer to purchase my bare jigheads for plastics & also Mike's finely crafted hand tied jigs. His new stuff uses an aspirin head w/ nice big eyes & he's putting a UV clear coat over the finishing thread for added durability. Stop in & say hello.....you'll notice right away that they are extremely nice people to do business with. Mike


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Big JD said:


> How was the fishing?


Actually, I decided to hit Indian Lake yesterday instead of LL. Both crawlers and minnows were jumped on by the saugeye and catfish along the South Bank. I may check out LL on Saturday if weather permits.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Meyer’s Garage opens at 7 am (9 on Sunday) and does have minnows. I spent a couple of hours this morning trolling a crawler harness. Only caught one fish ( 11 inch crappie)


----------

